
Google Cloud AI removes gender labels from Cloud Vision API to avoid bias - davidfoster
https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/20/google-cloud-ai-removes-gender-labels-from-cloud-vision-api-to-avoid-bias/
======
notamanager
Making it less useful.

